# Define a Canadian



## Canadian

Hello form across the boarder! I am doing a Political Science assignment and would like to have an American define what a they believe a Canadian Is. Please feel free to be honest but respectful.

Thanks for your co-operation friends.


----------



## Mr Natural

Just like here but without the bullshit.


----------



## AquaAthena

Canadians are very friendly, respectful and polite. Awesome people, albeit very conservative when it comes to spending or tipping.


----------



## Douger

Canadian men go 8 months a year without being able to find their ding dong.


----------



## Sherry




----------



## blastoff

A native land that once produced the finest hockey players in the world.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Guys in Speedos that overrun Old Orchard every summer


----------



## B. Kidd

Due to alcohol being much cheaper in the states then in Canada, there's a joke in the RV parks here in Yuma (where about 40 per cent of the snowbirds are Canadians) that goes:  
Question:  How can you tell who is Canadian?
Answer:  They're the ones who are drunk all the time.

They also tend to brag frequently about their healthcare, especially when drinking.  Also, when I lived in Las Vegas, it was no secret among people in the hospitality industry that Canadians are notoriously terrible tippers.

Based on my experience, I would define a Canadian as cheap-bragging-drunks.
Otherwise, they're okay.


----------



## 8537

To be fair to our Canadian friends, they tip less for a reason:  In Canada, the minimum wages are higher and there is most often no "lower rate" for people working in tip-based industries.  Tip levels are lower in part to reflect the higher wages.

Canadians' also have less disposable income with which to tip.


----------



## B. Kidd

8537 said:


> To be fair to our Canadian friends, they tip less for a reason:  In Canada, the minimum wages are higher and there is most often no "lower rate" for people working in tip-based industries.  Tip levels are lower in part to reflect the higher wages.
> 
> Canadians' also have less disposable income with which to tip.



Doesn't let them off the hook. If they got the money to vacation in Las Vegas or lay up in Yuma in an expensive RV for 3-4 months, then when in Rome do as the Romans do when it comes to tipping.


----------



## 8537

B. Kidd said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair to our Canadian friends, they tip less for a reason:  In Canada, the minimum wages are higher and there is most often no "lower rate" for people working in tip-based industries.  Tip levels are lower in part to reflect the higher wages.
> 
> Canadians' also have less disposable income with which to tip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't let them off the hook. If they got the money to vacation in Las Vegas or lay up in Yuma in an expensive RV for 3-4 months, then when in Rome do as the Romans do when it comes to tipping.
Click to expand...


They're hanging out with old people in RV parks!  Most old people still think 10% is a compliment


----------



## R.D.

"rush"


----------



## TheSeeker

Canadian said:


> Hello form across the boarder!



If you're being graded on this, then correct spelling might help....it's BORDER.




> I am doing a Political Science assignment and would like to have *an American* define what a they believe a Canadian Is. Please feel free to be honest but respectful.



Well, if that's your question, then you can ask any Canadian since you are wanting to ask "Americans".  

An "American" could be anyone from Argentina to the Northern reaches of Canada.


----------



## boedicca

Someone who lives in Canada.


----------



## gekaap

A Canadian is a person from Canada.  WTF is this about?


----------



## blastoff

gekaap said:


> A Canadian is a person from Canada.  WTF is this about?



Um...wouldn't that be a person from Canadia?


----------



## kaz

Canadian said:


> Hello form across the boarder! I am doing a Political Science assignment and would like to have an American define what a they believe a Canadian Is. Please feel free to be honest but respectful.
> 
> Thanks for your co-operation friends.



Aren't Canadians the little men dressed in Green who have pots of gold at the end of rainbows?


----------



## Toro

blastoff said:


> A native land that *once* produced the finest hockey players in the world.




*"Once!"*

Oooooh, that's negworthy!


----------



## Toro

8537 said:


> To be fair to our Canadian friends, they tip less for a reason:  In Canada, the minimum wages are higher and there is most often no "lower rate" for people working in tip-based industries.  Tip levels are lower in part to reflect the higher wages.
> 
> Canadians' also have less disposable income with which to tip.



No.  We're just cheaper.


----------



## 8537

Toro said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair to our Canadian friends, they tip less for a reason:  In Canada, the minimum wages are higher and there is most often no "lower rate" for people working in tip-based industries.  Tip levels are lower in part to reflect the higher wages.
> 
> Canadians' also have less disposable income with which to tip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  We're just cheaper.
Click to expand...


well OK then  Cheap bastages.

One reason we love visiting Montreal is we can tip 15% and look like champions.


----------



## Flopper

Unlike much of the US population, Canadians seem more pragmatic than idealistic.


----------



## Toro

8537 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair to our Canadian friends, they tip less for a reason:  In Canada, the minimum wages are higher and there is most often no "lower rate" for people working in tip-based industries.  Tip levels are lower in part to reflect the higher wages.
> 
> Canadians' also have less disposable income with which to tip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  We're just cheaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well OK then  Cheap bastages.
> 
> One reason we love visiting Montreal is we can tip 15% and look like champions.
Click to expand...


Cute French chicks too.

Oh, and Quebec is probably the only place in the world where its better to say you're American than Canadian.


----------



## Philobeado

people that enjoy cold weather or are too poor to move...


----------



## xsited1

Canadian said:


> Hello form across the boarder! I am doing a Political Science assignment and would like to have an American define what a they believe a Canadian Is. Please feel free to be honest but respectful.
> 
> Thanks for your co-operation friends.



A Canadian is someone who either provides oil for the United States or appears in a Science Fiction TV show or movie.  They also talk funny.


----------



## Toro

A Canadian is on a cruise, enjoying the sun, sitting on a lounge chair, wearing his sunglasses and resting with his chin on his chest.  Another passenger walks by and stops in front of him.

"What part of Canada are you from?" he asked.

"How did you know I was from Canada?" asked the Canadian.

The other passenger replied, "You were gazing at your navel."


----------



## 8537

Philobeado said:


> people that enjoy cold weather or are too poor to move...



^Has never blown off work to ski 32 inches of powder at Stowe


----------



## gekaap

8537 said:


> well OK then  Cheap bastages.
> 
> One reason we love visiting Montreal is we can tip 15% and look like champions.



Makes me think about my one and only time in Canada, way back in HS for a school trip.  One afternoon for lunch, a few of the the friends in my group decided to get "cheap" on the tip because they were being whiny spoiled kids who gave the waitress a hard time.  So a few others of us decided to tip extra to make up the difference.  We didn't realize until we got home that 25% was probably the best tip they'd ever heard of.


----------



## 8537

gekaap said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> well OK then  Cheap bastages.
> 
> One reason we love visiting Montreal is we can tip 15% and look like champions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makes me think about my one and only time in Canada, way back in HS for a school trip.  One afternoon for lunch, a few of the the friends in my group decided to get "cheap" on the tip because they were being whiny spoiled kids who gave the waitress a hard time.  So a few others of us decided to tip extra to make up the difference.  We didn't realize until we got home that 25% was probably the best tip they'd ever heard of.
Click to expand...


We spend a lot of time in Montreal (it's nearest major metropolis and, assuming no border troubles, an hour or so).  I think over the past decade waitstaff etc...there have begun to expect 20% from Americans, while still accepting 10-15 from anyone speaking French.  But there's a much better chance your waitstaff will be a hottie, so it's worth it


----------



## editec

Canadian said:


> Hello form across the boarder! I am doing a Political Science assignment and would like to have an American define what a they believe a Canadian Is. Please feel free to be honest but respectful.
> 
> Thanks for your co-operation friends.


 
Canadians are like an Americans only with decent health care coverage?

Canada - pretty what the USA would be like if we also had adult supervision.

Canadians...the people who club baby seals so we don't have to?

Canadians...except for the Brits, the only people on earth who give us a freaking break once in while.


----------



## kaz

editec said:


> Canadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello form across the boarder! I am doing a Political Science assignment and would like to have an American define what a they believe a Canadian Is. Please feel free to be honest but respectful.
> 
> Thanks for your co-operation friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canadians are like an Americans only with decent health care coverage?
Click to expand...


Right, which is why cancer death rates are higher in Canada then the United States...


----------



## DiamondDave

A legal citizen of Canada

The individuals within a country are as diverse there as anywhere else... so I don't lump them together just as I do not lump our citizenry together in some broad stroke...


----------



## Mad Scientist

Canadian said:


> Hello form across the boarder! I am doing a Political Science assignment and would like to have an American define what a they believe a Canadian Is. Please feel free to be honest but respectful.
> 
> Thanks for your co-operation friends.


Canadian = People who were born in Canada?


----------



## kaz

Mad Scientist said:


> Canadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello form across the boarder! I am doing a Political Science assignment and would like to have an American define what a they believe a Canadian Is. Please feel free to be honest but respectful.
> 
> Thanks for your co-operation friends.
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian = People who were born in Canada?
Click to expand...


I thought my gardener was Canadian so I asked him, but it turns out he's Mexican.  He did think our garden Gnome was Canadian, but he was unresponsive to questions.  I'm working on it though, eh?


----------



## Kalam

Canadian said:


> Hello form across the boarder! I am doing a Political Science assignment and would like to have an American define what a they believe a Canadian Is. Please feel free to be honest but respectful.
> 
> Thanks for your co-operation friends.



Canadian (n.) - an inhabitant of the boreal wastelands to the north of the United States. Known for speaking a peculiar dialect which involves copious use of the interjection "eh?" and the prepositional phrase "oot and aboot." Canadian cuisine is austere and dominated by staples such as bagged milk and maple syrup. Each winter, all of Canada's geese and elderly citizens migrate south in search of milder weather; the waterfowl intersperse themselves throughout America's humid subtropics while the geriatric population swarms into south Florida, occasionally causing a stir during their annual trek when they defy American custom by observing speed limits and driving non-aggressively on I-95.


----------



## kaz

Why would Canadians be different then other Americans anyway?


----------



## Douger

Toro said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair to our Canadian friends, they tip less for a reason:  In Canada, the minimum wages are higher and there is most often no "lower rate" for people working in tip-based industries.  Tip levels are lower in part to reflect the higher wages.
> 
> Canadians' also have less disposable income with which to tip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  We're just cheaper.
Click to expand...

You hit the head on that one. Monroe county Floidastan changed the law to include mandatory 15% gratuities due to the canuk_enbergers.


----------



## Wicked Jester

They're cheap. 

Lousy drivers.

Drunks.

Their beer sucks.

Their brand of Football sucks.

Their currency is funny lookin'.

Half of 'em are basically French for christ sakes. 

All in all, they're Ok.......Nothin' to write home about, but Ok just the same.


----------



## mal

Canadian said:


> Hello form across the boarder! I am doing a Political Science assignment and would like to have an American define what a they believe a Canadian Is. Please feel free to be honest but respectful.
> 
> Thanks for your co-operation friends.



Flappy Headed Leeches... 



peace...


----------



## kaz

mal said:


> Canadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello form across the boarder! I am doing a Political Science assignment and would like to have an American define what a they believe a Canadian Is. Please feel free to be honest but respectful.
> 
> Thanks for your co-operation friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flappy Headed Leeches...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


Oh come on.  It's fun to tease, but Canadians are nice people if you stay out of Quebec.  And most of them are nice there as well.


----------



## Baruch Menachem

Eh, I don't know.  

Essentially just like us, only a  large proportion talk funny.

From my perspective, no group of people are that much different from any other group. Everyone wants a decent paying job, to get laid, and sieze the weekend.  Culture is the way they do it.


----------



## mal

kaz said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello form across the boarder! I am doing a Political Science assignment and would like to have an American define what a they believe a Canadian Is. Please feel free to be honest but respectful.
> 
> Thanks for your co-operation friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flappy Headed Leeches...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh come on.  It's fun to tease, but Canadians are nice people if you stay out of Quebec.  And most of them are nice there as well.
Click to expand...


Well, how about Ignorant Leeches?... 

If they had to Provide their own Military Defense instead of Expecting it from their Southern Neighbors, they'd be broke and that Socialist Healthcare System would have Failed YEARS ago...



peace...


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Canadian said:


> Hello form across the boarder! I am doing a Political Science assignment and would like to have an American define what a they believe a Canadian Is. Please feel free to be honest but respectful.
> 
> Thanks for your co-operation friends.



A driver  who aims for  motorcycles while snowbirding in Fl to leave shitty  tips @ the earlybird special.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Canadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello form across the boarder! I am doing a Political Science assignment and would like to have an American define what a they believe a Canadian Is. Please feel free to be honest but respectful.
> 
> Thanks for your co-operation friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A driver  who aims for  motorcycles while snowbirding in Fl to leave shitty  tips @ the earlybird special.
Click to expand...

A person who brushes their tooth, puts on the "fancy clothes'', and heads out for an evening of fine dining at the Kentucky Fried Chicken.


----------



## manifold

Apart from their beady little eyes and flapping heads, they're a lot like Americans.


----------



## mal

manifold said:


> Apart from their beady little eyes and flapping heads, they're a lot like Americans.



HEY!... I already ripped off those 2 Homos... 



peace...


----------



## California Girl

Canadian said:


> Hello form across the boarder! I am doing a Political Science assignment and would like to have an American define what a they believe a Canadian Is. Please feel free to be honest but respectful.
> 
> Thanks for your co-operation friends.



Really pisses me off when some fucking whining wimp comes on asking people to be 'respectful'. Fuck you and the horse you rode in on.


----------



## manifold

California Girl said:


> Canadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello form across the boarder! I am doing a Political Science assignment and would like to have an American define what a they believe a Canadian Is. Please feel free to be honest but respectful.
> 
> Thanks for your co-operation friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really pisses me off when some fucking whining wimp comes on asking people to be 'respectful'. Fuck you and the horse you rode in on.
Click to expand...


^ This from the person whose incessant whining about the c-word got it banned outside the flame zone.


----------



## Ropey

Someone who is naive enough to think he will get rational responses from an American discussion forum that is as open ended as this one?

Lucky you don't get negged to hail and back.


----------



## Toro

Canadians:

The coolest, smartest, best-looking people in the world.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Toro said:


> Canadians:
> 
> The coolest, smartest, best-looking people in the world.


Yeah, right up until they leave their country and see everybody else in the world.

'tis then that they realize that they're pretty much boring, dumb, and ugly.


----------



## California Girl

manifold said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello form across the boarder! I am doing a Political Science assignment and would like to have an American define what a they believe a Canadian Is. Please feel free to be honest but respectful.
> 
> Thanks for your co-operation friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really pisses me off when some fucking whining wimp comes on asking people to be 'respectful'. Fuck you and the horse you rode in on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^ This from the person whose incessant whining about the c-word got it banned outside the flame zone.
Click to expand...


I'm a powerful little critter. Just watch your step, 'fold.... otherwise you'll be swimmin' with the fishes. Capiche?


----------



## Toro

Wicked Jester said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canadians:
> 
> The coolest, smartest, best-looking people in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, right up until they leave their country and see everybody else in the world.
> 
> 'tis then that they realize that they're pretty much boring, dumb, and ugly.
Click to expand...


You're just jealous because we're so much better than you.


----------



## Ringel05

*Define a Canadian*

One word:

Eh.


----------



## Ropey

Toro said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canadians:
> 
> The coolest, smartest, best-looking people in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, right up until they leave their country and see everybody else in the world.
> 
> 'tis then that they realize that they're pretty much boring, dumb, and ugly.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're just jealous because we're so much better than you.
Click to expand...


But that's not saying much. I mean look at the bar.

We're not limbo dancing.   and we would have to be to reach his bar.


----------

